# dispersible aspirin 75mg



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

just a quick question

my hubby brought me dispersible aspirin 75mg which i have to take after et ...they say to take them in water ... that sounds yuk.... has anyone else just swallowed them whole.....( i think its in water for baby's to take)

thanks 

ST

i know i should really ask the pharmacy ....


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi ST

Don't worry they really don't taste that bad, in fact if I'm honest hardly at all.  I used to put them in only a couple of mouthfuls of water so I could get them down quicker.  I don't know if its ok to just swallow them without dissolving them.

Good luck with your tx 
Lisa


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If they're dispersible/soluable you need to put them in water. I asked my aunt (a doctor) a while back and you only take them undispersed if they're the normal ones.

Cathie


----------



## MG (May 2, 2005)

They are supposed to be dissolved in water but I found that left most of the tablet in the glass and it didn't taste very nice either. I went to the Pharmacist and asked if they had any tablets that you didn't have to disperse and there was a real price hike for them. The Pharmacist told me as long as I took the dispersable tablet with a glass of water I was fine to do that. I have done that for a couple of months now and have had no problems. Obviously the recommended way on the bottle is advised for a reason so I'd say try to drink it dispersed and see how you go and what works best for you. 

Good Luck!   

Melissa


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi 

I took them in a tiny bit of water and held my nose  
There not that bad really 

Emmaxx


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

thankyou girls

it looks like you are, all right....  
I'm gonna have to take it in water... i know a very small price to pay ...it was just a thought....wondered if i would get away with it ...but looks like i will have to stick to the instructions like a good girl.... 

thanks again
st
thanks for all the poss thoughts  x


----------

